# Armor All type product on tires ?



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

When I occasionally wash and clean up my HT after several weeks on the dusty trails, the tires look really dull.

Wacky or wise to put some conditioner on the sidewalls to improve the appearance?


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

tires are supposed to look dull. i wouldnt put any sort of oil or lubricant on my tires.


----------



## roxnroots (Aug 12, 2010)

You probably already knew one of these philosophical posts was coming your way and here it is on cue. It IS a mtb and looks its best when its got a little dirt on it (unlike those shiny "you can eat off it" roadie rides).  I don't deny it that when mine gets really crudded up I wipe down the entire fork and frame like you and I always clean up the ders and chain but the tires? Nah, that'd be a little over-the-top.


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

*roxnroots*

I think you are correct, I overlooked the obvious, MTB should look like one. I have ordered a GF 29er and I guess I am being to particular even prior to it's arrival.

Thanks for straightening me out.


----------



## roxnroots (Aug 12, 2010)

rickcin said:


> I think you are correct, I overlooked the obvious, MTB should look like one. I have ordered a GF 29er and I guess I am being to particular even prior to it's arrival.
> 
> Thanks for straightening me out.


rickcin-

Kudos on getting the niner! :thumbsup: I think for many riders, especially taller ones in XC and light AM this'll be the wave of the future that free them from feeling crunched up on a restrictive ride. I was looking at a few of them when I bought the Sanction 1.0 and was interested in how much easier they'd roll over the smaller stuff than a 26" does. Two things held me back from pulling the trigger: 1.) I'm 5'7" so its obviously kinda a big rig to pilot with maximum finesse and 2.) they're just not making many 160mm forks for those bad boys yet which I need (OK, want) for what I ride. That'll change over the next few years though, I'm sure.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

*NO!!!!!!*Did it as a kid and learned the hard way! and besides it says not to do it right on the label


----------



## Steve121 (Mar 24, 2010)

I find it funny to read everytime that because its a MTB,it should be dirty.

I wonder how those people toilet bowl should be looking .

I have no problem riding my bike into mud and getting it very dirty. But i also like to do the proper maintenance for the things that I ve been working hard to pay. A mountain bike is a big investment and everyone should be taking care of their ride the proper way. 

When the bike is getting dirty,it receive a major clean up and lube. Clean up includes the tires. For the tires you can use a soft brush with soap ,they will get like brand new and it will take you about 5 mins to clean them completly.

You will get the satisfaction to look at your investment after and say Hey,it is still like new.

Its a misconseption to believe that a MTB should have dust and be dirty. Protect your investment,it will last you for a longer time.


----------



## GlassTrain (Oct 22, 2008)

I've been using the stuff on tire sidewalls and seats for at least two years! :eekster:


----------



## roxnroots (Aug 12, 2010)

Steve121 said:


> I find it funny to read everytime that because its a MTB,it should be dirty.
> 
> I wonder how those people toilet bowl should be looking .
> 
> ...


Steve, you're absolutely right about cleanliness being next to godliness and any experienced rider should be doing good preventative maintenance (e.g. chain, ders, etc. after every off-pavement ride. What I was trying to do (maybe not well enough) was to draw a distinction between the necessary removal of globbed-on down tube clay, thorns semi-stuck in the tire treads, bits of leaves in the der, etc. and regularly spending your time armor-alling your tires 'til they look like the rubber on a Ferrari garaged in Beverly Hills.  Certainly nothing against periodic soap and water as needed but if you don't get around to that frequently, I don't think its the end of the world. If you pick a good tire, maintain suitable pressure for what you're riding (picking decent lines to spare the sidewalls), and hang the bike properly for the winter you shouldn't have that many problems with tire deterioration due to a little dirt. I haven't in 20 years of riding.

I 'll still argue that a light sheen of hard-earned dust on the frame never hurt anything if you only get around to cleaning it after every few rides but then again I don't bother to dust my furniture every week (month?) either.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

rickcin said:


> I think you are correct, I overlooked the obvious, MTB should look like one. I have ordered a GF 29er and I guess I am being to particular even prior to it's arrival.
> 
> Thanks for straightening me out.


You'll save a fortune if you don't armor-all your Cobia's tires. I don't think anyone has worked it out yet but the surface area of a 29 X 2.1 (I think that's what they ship with) tire must be tremendous.


----------



## To be named later (Jul 22, 2010)

If you do use a product, don't use armour all. It is the worst thing you can use for tires, dash, any sort of rubber or molding. If the armorall doesn't get regularly re-applied, it dries out faster and will crack. Anything by Meguiars is 1000 times better.

Having said that, yeah, I will use a tire dressing, only on the sides, not the tread.
Last used it a month ago, only need to spray dirt off with a hose, they look good.

yeah, its a MTB but a bike looking like crap does nothing for me.


----------



## kiwi_matt (Jul 25, 2008)

Ive use silicone spray on the SIDEWALLS ONLY. Does the trick. Sure the bike should look like it's being used, but sometimes its nice to give it some love


----------



## ettore (Nov 13, 2004)

Check out videos of new owners of super-sport bikes eating sh¡t ... the reason (often)? Armor All on the wheel surface ... it REALLY reduces traction until it wears off. Often bike shops will take your bike for a spin and "scuff" the tire before selling it so that their customers don't immediately own themselves.

For the sidewalls, I have armor-alled them before ... why not? It works. That spray foam stuff for car tires works too. Does it serve a purpose? Not really, but a bike with nice black sudewalls DOES look nicer when everything is clean. I had a friend who SWORE by using armor-all on the tread of his tires because he was certain mud stuck less.


----------



## Patterson (May 14, 2008)

kiwi_matt said:


> Ive use silicone spray on the SIDEWALLS ONLY. Does the trick. Sure the bike should look like it's being used, but sometimes its nice to give it some love


A friend of mine does that and his tires always look great. Of course not on the tread.

He says that it actually helps him - the tires slip until they hit the tread. I kind of don't buy that but ok.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Tires are made for traction.
They are the only contact point with the ground...until you put something that is a lubricant on them. Then the points of contact with the ground increase exponentially.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

rickcin said:


> When I occasionally wash and clean up my HT after several weeks on the dusty trails, the tires look really dull.
> 
> Wacky or wise to put some conditioner on the sidewalls to improve the appearance?


OMG.... :lol:


----------



## erginguney (Dec 30, 2005)

CharacterZero said:


> Tires are made for traction.
> They are the only contact point with the ground...until you put something that is a lubricant on them.
> Then the points of contact with the ground increase exponentially.


Love that!


----------



## chauzie (Mar 8, 2010)

I only use Amorall on the frame. Helps to wipe the dust off.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

The use of tire dressing would leave polluting chemicals on the trail

You decide if I'm serious or not


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

303 Aerospace.


----------



## Steve121 (Mar 24, 2010)

Doesnt it look better?


----------



## sanjuro (Sep 29, 2004)

This is the best looking tire:


----------



## roxnroots (Aug 12, 2010)

Sanjuro, that's what I'm talking about! :thumbsup: Soap and suds the sidewalls if people must but the tread shall remain one with the earth . . .


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

*Sidewalls*

It only makes sense to do the sidewalls of the tires, perhaps wipe on a good product, other than Armor All, in order to highlight the labeling and protect the sidewalls.

Th entire tread area needs to be free of all products to maintain there traction. What could possibly be a problem with this procedure ?


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Steve121 said:


> Doesnt it look better?


Yeah, the tires are almost as bright as your reflectors! :thumbsup:

Get that thing on a trail STAT.


----------



## roxnroots (Aug 12, 2010)

rickcin said:


> It only makes sense to do the sidewalls of the tires, perhaps wipe on a good product, other than Armor All, in order to highlight the labeling and protect the sidewalls.
> 
> Th entire tread area needs to be free of all products to maintain there traction. What could possibly be a problem with this procedure ?


A perfectly good compromise


----------



## brunnels (May 15, 2010)

just remember that armorall is very oily and will attract dirt the next time you go down the trail.


----------



## Steve121 (Mar 24, 2010)

CharacterZero said:


> Yeah, the tires are almost as bright as your reflectors! :thumbsup:
> 
> Get that thing on a trail STAT.


Here,by law you need those reflectors on the bike,or else,its a fine from the police. Trails are about 7 miles from home and i use the bike to reach them,so I keep them on.That you like them or not

Probably not

AND that bike went for a 40 miles ride today on the trails,Got a nice and shinny look afterwards for its reward...


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

*Sidewalls*



brunnels said:


> just remember that armorall is very oily and will attract dirt the next time you go down the trail.


Very good point! I do not use Armor All but rather a much better lower sheen type product.


----------



## Gingerdawg (Nov 14, 2007)

I don't use anything on MTB tires, but we treat tires on equipment with Lemon Pledge for photo shoots and tradeshows. Armour-all tends to melt into the rubber somewhat, and leave a nasty oily residue and an un-natural glossy shine. Pledge drys and leaves a duller sheen, makes the rubber look all even and doesn't degrade the rubber. It also tends to shed dust after treatment, not attract it.


----------



## Prophet Julio (May 8, 2008)

I only use Armour-all when I want to slide unexpectedly on rocks or pavement.


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

*Check a car detailing forum*

Well, for car tires, I use Black Chrome. Leaves a nice dull black look. I've used shiny-tire spray a few times, but wiped it off while it was still wet to get the "dull black" look. Shiny tires just look stupid, IMHO. Rubber is not naturally shiny.

Peanut oil works pretty good too (and more environmentally friendly), but is best used for removing wax from trim.

JMJ


----------



## dirthead451 (Jun 5, 2009)

Some dirt actually degrades rubber. 

I say clean the whole bike including the tires and put whatever you want or don't want to on them.

I don't work on dirty bikes and clean mine frequently. 

I spent an awful lot of money on my bikes, so I ride them hard and clean them well.


----------



## Chriffer (Aug 18, 2005)

How many hours per week do you people spend cleaning your bike? 5+?

My thoughts are if it doesn't move is doesn't need to be cleaned. Is there a regional skew to bike cleaning where the clay mud ruins trails area everyone keeps their bikes clean? I just don't get it.

A quick rinse of tires to make it easier to spot bad debris might not be a bad idea. Or a cleaning if you store your bike in a clean area. Adding foreign liquids to the mix seems like a bad idea unless you are in a bike pageant.


----------



## froggy97 (Oct 16, 2009)

This is less of an issue with increasingly common disc brakes, but with rim brakes it's just stupid. You will get armor all on the rim, guaranteed.

Back in the day, (tugging at my lengthy gray beard) we armor-alled the tires completely. The rationale was that the knobs would wear off their coat quickly and the voids would shed mud easier. The mud flew out of tires like a monkey throwing S---. And traction didn't suffer because we rode to the trailhead, by which time the knobs were clean. But we had rim brakes and the level of work to clean the rims after applications wasn't worth it.


I've owned a number of nice cars and been told repeatedly to steer clear of Armor-all by skilled detailers . Armor-all is one of the WORST things you can use on rubber and plastic. It has something to do with being a solvent and bringing the oils to the surface. It looks great in the short term but over time will destroy material. It's evil, because as long as you use it you can't see the damage being done, the minute you stop the rubber or plastic starts to rot. 

Not a big deal on bike tires, you'll wear the tread out before the armor-all does significant damage. If you MUST have shiny tires there are better products out there,


----------



## Brodino (Sep 15, 2008)

I must be a freakin dirty heathen because apart from cleaning a few parts like chain, derailleur etc i wash the bike only once a year when am putting it away for the winter


----------



## erginguney (Dec 30, 2005)

froggy97 said:


> I've owned a number of nice cars and been told repeatedly to steer clear of Armor-all by skilled detailers . Armor-all is one of the WORST things you can use on rubber and plastic. It has something to do with being a solvent and bringing the oils to the surface. It looks great in the short term but over time will destroy material. It's evil, because as long as you use it you can't see the damage being done, the minute you stop the rubber or plastic starts to rot.


Plus, I hate its smell!...


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

dirthead451 said:


> I spent an awful lot of money on my bikes, so I ride them hard and clean them well.


a lot of us do.. which is why we dont think its a good idea to smear lubricant all over the tires.

part of a bike being clean means the tires dont have greasy junk all over them :thumbsup:


----------



## roxnroots (Aug 12, 2010)

One Pivot said:


> a lot of us do.. which is why we dont think its a good idea to smear lubricant all over the tires.
> 
> part of a bike being clean means the tires dont have greasy junk all over them :thumbsup:


I'm glad I'm not alone in thinking this.


----------



## kiwi_matt (Jul 25, 2008)

froggy97 said:


> .
> 
> I've owned a number of nice cars and been told repeatedly to steer clear of Armor-all by skilled detailers . Armor-all is one of the WORST things you can use on rubber and plastic. It has something to do with being a solvent and bringing the oils to the surface. It looks great in the short term but over time will destroy material. It's evil, because as long as you use it you can't see the damage being done, the minute you stop the rubber or plastic starts to rot.
> 
> Not a big deal on bike tires, you'll wear the tread out before the armor-all does significant damage. If you MUST have shiny tires there are better products out there,


So Armour-all is in fact destroying the very thing it's supposed to be protecting?

:crazy:


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

When I did the tubeless conversion I used soapy water to mount the tires and check for leaks. Tires were incredibly clean and back to their former new glory after I wiped them down. 

If you must have clean tires then I would suggest the soapy water cleaning method. Applying an Armorall type product to a bicycle tires is just asking for trouble.


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

Cleaning your bike is important, you can find problems before they find you, loose parts, cracks, something sticking in your tire that will work it's way in eventually, just use common sense, and go for it, like wiping on tire specific dressing, not spraying it on, (spraying anything on or around your bike is asking for trouble) taking pride in your ride is a good thing.. 
I raced dirt bikes for years and I'm still in the habit of cleaning and doing maintance after every ride, I wish I could do that on my Harley..LOL!! I just ride it...


----------



## dl1030 (Sep 3, 2009)

I bought a white bike b/c it shows dirt better


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

i use vegetable oil


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

manabiker said:


> aking pride in your ride is a good thing..


I'm proud that I only have to clean the drivetrain and stanchions. That leaves me time to ponder the vanity of cleaning every little part.

Seriously, CLEANING ****ING TIRES?

*Do you clean the soles of your shoes? *


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

When my tires gets dirty, I just change them


----------



## Douger-1 (Jan 7, 2010)

CharacterZero said:


> Do you clean the soles of your shoes? [/B]


Well said. This is the most hilarious thread ever. I wonder what happens when a rock dings the downtube? Touch up paint? :lol: :crazy:


----------



## dirthead451 (Jun 5, 2009)

Many of you guys wouldn't make it as mechanics in any professional wheeled sports be them dirt or road. 

We clean the crap out of our equipment in motocross and desert racing and this includes dressing tires and plastic. We tear down the entire bike to clean and inspect each and every part. 

We vacuum out and wipe down the entire chassis in road racing too.

Hacks will always be hacks. And I don't expect many of you to get it.


----------



## Douger-1 (Jan 7, 2010)

dirthead451 said:


> Many of you guys wouldn't make it as mechanics in any professional wheeled sports be them dirt or road.
> 
> We clean the crap out of our equipment in motocross and desert racing and this includes dressing tires and plastic. We tear down the entire bike to clean and inspect each and every part.
> 
> ...


:lol: I doubt anyone here is looking to make it as a mechanic on a professional motorsport team. Apples to oranges here my friend. There is a big difference in tearing down a motor after a race and cleaning your mountain bike tires. One is a high performance machine worth thousands of dollars and is not easily replaced. The other is a $40 part that is designed to wear and be replaced anyway. If you want to clean a $40 tire that will be filthy within the first 5 min of your next ride anyway then by all means go ahead. But to call people hacks because they dont polish their mountain bike and ArmorAll their tires is freaking hilarious. :lol:


----------



## dirthead451 (Jun 5, 2009)

Douger-1 said:


> :lol: I doubt anyone here is looking to make it as a mechanic on a professional motorsport team. Apples to oranges here my friend. There is a big difference in tearing down a motor after a race and cleaning your mountain bike tires. One is a high performance machine worth thousands of dollars and is not easily replaced. The other is a $40 part that is designed to wear and be replaced anyway. If you want to clean a $40 tire that will be filthy within the first 5 min of your next ride anyway then by all means go ahead. But to call people hacks because they dont polish their mountain bike and ArmorAll their tires is freaking hilarious. :lol:


"One is a high performance machine worth thousands of dollars and is not easily replaced. " I don't know what you ride, but this describes my bike exactly as you wrote.

We put free tires on our motorcycles and still clean them. You aren't supporting your point with what you wrote at all. If you don't take care of your stuff, we don't care, but don't knock a guy for doing a great job of taking care of his machine. I bet you don't clean out your garage or the sheets on your bed either. Just going to get dirty, right?

I wouldn't call you a mechanic either. I would call you a hack...

And as I said previously some of you wouldn't get it.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

rickcin said:


> When I occasionally wash and clean up my HT after several weeks on the dusty trails, the tires look really dull.
> 
> Wacky or wise to put some conditioner on the sidewalls to improve the appearance?


I use the spray foam auto-tire cleaner that leaves a armourall llike sheen.


----------



## Douger-1 (Jan 7, 2010)

dirthead451 said:


> "One is a high performance machine worth thousands of dollars and is not easily replaced. " I don't know what you ride, but this describes my bike exactly as you wrote.
> 
> We put free tires on our motorcycles and still clean them. You aren't supporting your point with what you wrote at all. If you don't take care of your stuff, we don't care, but don't knock a guy for doing a great job of taking care of his machine. I bet you don't clean out your garage or the sheets on your bed either. Just going to get dirty, right?
> 
> ...


You can call me whatever you want. Ill call you funny. I take care of my $4000 dollar rig just fine but I thought the discussion was about taking care of a $40 tire and whether or not to use tire dressing. Im sorry if I dont include tire dressing as part of my routine maintenance. Im not sure how that makes anyone a hack. Do you take your sheets to the cleaners to have them cleaned, pressed and ironed after every night of sleep too?


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

dirthead451 said:


> but don't knock a guy for doing a great job of taking care of his machine. I b


You know nothing more about his capacity as a mechanic than how he cleans his tires. He might be a total hack who doesn't ride a bike made for what he uses it for, just rides it for poseur-ing.

ASSumptions, amigo.


----------



## dirthead451 (Jun 5, 2009)

Douger-1 said:


> You can call me whatever you want. Ill call you funny. I take care of my $4000 dollar rig just fine but I thought the discussion was about taking care of a $40 tire and whether or not to use tire dressing. Im sorry if I dont include tire dressing as part of my routine maintenance. Im not sure how that makes anyone a hack. Do you take your sheets to the cleaners to have them cleaned, pressed and ironed after every night of sleep too?


But it's alright for you to make fun of people that want to take care of $40 tire? Then I'll call you arrogant too.

And who cares if I did have my sheets "cleaned, pressed and , ironed after every night"? What's it to you?

Stop being so arrogant and judgemental. You look like a fool in this thread. You really do.


----------



## dirthead451 (Jun 5, 2009)

CharacterZero said:


> You know nothing more about his capacity as a mechanic than how he cleans his tires. He might be a total hack who doesn't ride a bike made for what he uses it for, just rides it for poseur-ing.
> 
> ASSumptions, amigo.


No assumption at all. The fact that he makes fun of people for wanting to take care of their tires absolutely tells me what kind of mechanic he is. A hack.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

dirthead451 said:


> Stop being so arrogant and judgemental. You look like a fool in this thread. You really do.


THIS IS GREAT.

Pot, meet kettle.

You were just making assumptions and calling people names for their less-than-professional level of attention to their hobby. HOBBY.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

dirthead451 said:


> No assumption at all. The fact that he makes fun of people for wanting to take care of their tires absolutely tells me what kind of mechanic he is. A hack.


I was referring to the OP. Sorry for the confusion.

I'd say that IME, people who pay that much attention to their tires aren't spending a whole lot of time riding.


----------



## dirthead451 (Jun 5, 2009)

Douger-1 said:


> Well said. This is the most hilarious thread ever. I wonder what happens when a rock dings the downtube? Touch up paint? :lol: :crazy:


This is what he wrote. How arrogant can you get? Why do you judge people for how they take care of their rigs?


----------



## dirthead451 (Jun 5, 2009)

CharacterZero said:


> I was referring to the OP. Sorry for the confusion.
> 
> I'd say that IME, people who pay that much attention to their tires aren't spending a whole lot of time riding.


Would that be an assumption on your part? And who cares if they "aren't spending a whole lot of time riding?"

Does this even matter? Is the guy that cleans his bike less of a rider than you?


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

dirthead451 said:


> Would that be an assumption on your part? And who cares if they "aren't spending a whole lot of time riding?"
> 
> Does this even matter? Is the guy that cleans his bike less of a rider than you?


No, I am just jealous that he doesn't spread his time as thinly as I do! :thumbsup:


----------



## dirthead451 (Jun 5, 2009)

CharacterZero said:


> THIS IS GREAT.
> 
> Pot, meet kettle.
> 
> You were just making assumptions and calling people names for their less-than-professional level of attention to their hobby. HOBBY.


No, I was basing it on the fact that the guy would make fun of someone for wanting to do what I think is a professional level of maintenance.


----------



## Steve121 (Mar 24, 2010)

Chriffer said:


> How many hours per week do you people spend cleaning your bike? 5+?
> 
> .


If you clean your bike on a regular bases,it will not be as long as you think. Dirt doesnt have time to accumulate and stick to your bike.

I ride 3 times a week and clean it up after each ride.Take me about 15 mins each time.The surface is always clean and smooth which makes it easier and faster to clean after a ride.

With the proper equipment,it takes only few mins to clean your tires. I hose them down with a pressure washer-only the tires and frame.

Its not a question of bike paegent ,its a question of taking care of your investment.

I own a car care center since 22 years.We have a big volume and believe me,a car that is wash once every 2 months is way longer to clean properly than the one who come in once a week. At least 4 times longer.The same apply to your bicycle.


----------



## Douger-1 (Jan 7, 2010)

dirthead451 said:


> This is what he wrote. How arrogant can you get? Why do you judge people for how they take care of their rigs?


Such an emotional person. I think someone needs a hug. So Im arrogant and judgemental because I dont put tire dressing on my tires and find it personally funny? I would say that falls in line with more of a personal opinion. I fail to see where I have made a character judgement on you. What you have done by callimg me and others a hack and a shitty mechanic is actually far more arrogant and judgemental. The difference is I dont care what you think about me. Again. IMO. I find this funny.


----------



## dirthead451 (Jun 5, 2009)

Douger-1 said:


> Such an emotional person. I think someone needs a hug. So Im arrogant and judgemental because I dont put tire dressing on my tires and find it personally funny? I would say that falls in line with more of a personal opinion. I fail to see where I have made a character judgement on you. What you have done by callimg me and others a hack and a shitty mechanic is actually far more arrogant and judgemental. The difference is I dont care what you think about me. Again. IMO. I find this funny.


Not really emotional at all. I'm calling a spade a spade. You wrote what you wrote. You are arrogant and judgmental. It's glaringly obvious.

And again only a hack would make fun of someone for wanting to take care of their rig. You finding it funny epitomizes how much of a hack you are, but again you are too arrogant to see it.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

I like to armor all my pedals.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Douger-1 said:


> Well said. This is the most hilarious thread ever. I wonder what happens when a rock dings the downtube? Touch up paint? :lol: :crazy:


If you're a half-assed hack maybe. I disassemble the bike and send the frame back to the manufacturer for a full respray. I _am_ professional grade.


----------



## Douger-1 (Jan 7, 2010)

dirthead451 said:


> No assumption at all. The fact that he makes fun of people for wanting to take care of their tires absolutely tells me what kind of mechanic he is. A hack.


#1) Please show me where I actually personally made fun of someone. I dont think saying that I find something funny equates a personal attack.

#2) IMHO I find the leap in logic of how detailing ones tires somehow has an influence on ones mechanical/wrenching ability, quite amuzing. Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Douger-1 (Jan 7, 2010)

nachomc said:


> If you're a half-assed hack maybe. I disassemble the bike and send the frame back to the manufacturer for a full respray. I _am_ professional grade.


Good point. You took that to a level I never thought possible. I guess I really am a hack. Thanks for putting me and my dusty tires back on track.


----------



## dirthead451 (Jun 5, 2009)

Douger-1 said:


> #1) Please show me where I actually personally made fun of someone. I dont think saying that I find something funny equates a personal attack.
> 
> #2) IMHO I find the leap in logic of how detailing ones tires somehow has an influence on ones mechanical/wrenching ability, quite amuzing. Whatever floats your boat.


#1) Of course you don't see it.

#2) Of course you don't see it.


----------



## Douger-1 (Jan 7, 2010)

dirthead451 said:


> #1) Of course you don't see it.
> 
> #2) Of course you don't see it.


 You are right I have never seen someone with glossy tires out on the trail.


----------



## roxnroots (Aug 12, 2010)

OK, let's get back to appropriate tire dressing and assume a guy just wants to clean up at least the sidewalls (let's momentarily forget about frequency or its necessity) without degrading the tire, what do they use?


Here's what we know so far:
1.) we basically have resolved that armor-all is bad, period, for mtb tires regardless of what it is used for elsewhere.
2.) most would agree that applying almost anything oil-based to the tread besides soap and water will just attract more crap on the trail.
3.) I heard vegetable oil/peanut oil - any possible downsides? sounds pretty harmless and environmentally-friendly
4.) I heard lemon pledge - any downsides? don't know much about this idea but somehow it worries me more than the v.o.
5.) what did I miss?

And now back to the full-rig cleaning debate - a triage system has worked best for me:

1.) chain, ders, etc. lubed/wiped down every single ride. 
2.) entire frame for mud and/or trail stone screenings grit every ride when applicable. Very light dust I wait to there's enough to be worthwhile which varies. On a black ride like mine, that's relatively frequent.
3.) thorns, bits of glass, pebbles from the tread every single ride. serious mud from sidewalls every ride when applicable. General sidewall grunge very rarely - I have only so much time to ride and clean so I focus on the most critical versus esthetically- nice.

Must have worked well in conjunction with proper pressure, riding, and storage because even the crappiest tires I've run over the years wore well. I don't think grungy sidewalls by themselves would qualify someone for "hack" status, IMHO. :thumbsup:


----------



## dirthead451 (Jun 5, 2009)

roxnroots said:


> I don't think grungy sidewalls by themselves would qualify someone for "hack" status, IMHO. :thumbsup:


I agree, and that wasn't my point.


----------



## To be named later (Jul 22, 2010)

Peanut oil? Really?

Look....................a natural component in rubber tires is silicone and oils. Silicone and the oils naturally "evaporate" (for lack of a better term) out of tires over time. Which is why tires start to crack or turn brown, and by brown I don't mean from dirt or mud. Peanut oil and armour all don't replace the oils or silicone long term or slow down the natural loss. They may make the tire look good, but no real benefit.
You need a dressing that is heavy in silicone. Mothers and Meguiars both make excellent dressings heavy in silicone.

Peanut oil? Heck...................you might as well smear mayonaise on your tires, same effect.


----------



## To be named later (Jul 22, 2010)

BTW this is the Meguiars dressing I prefer. 
http://www.meguiarsdirect.com/detail/MEG+G7410

Moisten a cloth with water, apply the dressing sparingly. Then following the same path you used to apply the product, use a dry cloth to wipe off any excess. Doing so gives it a nice matte finish.


----------



## roxnroots (Aug 12, 2010)

To be named later said:


> Peanut oil? Really?
> 
> Look....................a natural component in rubber tires is silicone and oils. Silicone and the oils naturally "evaporate" (for lack of a better term) out of tires over time. Which is why tires start to crack or turn brown, and by brown I don't mean from dirt or mud. Peanut oil and armour all don't replace the oils or silicone long term or slow down the natural loss. They may make the tire look good, but no real benefit.
> You need a dressing that is heavy in silicone. Mothers and Meguiars both make excellent dressings heavy in silicone.
> ...


Yeah, someone did say that earlier in the thread. OK, the Mothers/Meguiars silicone dressing idea sounds good though. We might be getting somewhere here in making tires "chust for nice" in PA Dutch speak AND not doing any harm at the same time.


----------



## roxnroots (Aug 12, 2010)

dirthead451 said:


> I agree, and that wasn't my point.


Sorry if I inferred that it was your point.


----------



## To be named later (Jul 22, 2010)

roxnroots said:


> Yeah, someone did say that earlier in the thread. OK, the Mothers/Meguiars silicone dressing idea sounds good though. We might be getting somewhere here in making tires "chust for nice" in PA Dutch speak AND not doing any harm at the same time.


Myself.....I can only hit the dirt trails on the weekends. During the week, if I wanna ride I go hit a scenic rich mans neighborhood a street or two over and ride the asphalt. I like to have the bike looking half decent. With the meguiars I can simply spray the dirt off the tires and rims after the weekend dirt ride (no scrubbing), and that way when I pull it out after work during the week to ride streets, it doesn't look like crap.

Just go light with the Meguiars if that is what you choose. Once you've used it a couple times, it takes less to maintain. And it last a long time. I use it every month or two on two cars and once per year on all the door PVC trim, and a 3 year old bottle is still half fulll.


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

*To be named later*



To be named later said:


> BTW this is the Meguiars dressing I prefer.
> http://www.meguiarsdirect.com/detail/MEG+G7410
> 
> Moisten a cloth with water, apply the dressing sparingly. Then following the same path you used to apply the product, use a dry cloth to wipe off any excess. Doing so gives it a nice matte finish.


I totally agree, I started this entire controversy with my thread regarding tire sidewall protectant. Like you, I ride trails and then on the street through a very upscale area. I like when my HT gets dirty and I also like when I clean it and it looks clean.

I am sorry to have have started this thread sine it has caused nothing but disagreements!


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

*enlighten me*



To be named later said:


> ... I go hit a scenic rich mans neighborhood a street or two over and ride the asphalt. I like to have the bike looking half decent..





rickcin said:


> .... on the street through a very upscale area.


So, if you two rode your bikes through poor (er, less socioeconomically gifted?) 'hoods, would you care as much?

Is it to impress them?
Fit in?
Ensure lack of complete disdain for your lesser form of transportation?

You really care what they think to the point where you clean your bike for them?

Not trying to insult, but understand.


----------



## roxnroots (Aug 12, 2010)

rickcin said:


> I totally agree, I started this entire controversy with my thread regarding tire sidewall protectant. Like you, I ride trails and then on the street through a very upscale area. I like when my HT gets dirty and I also like when I clean it and it looks clean.
> 
> I am sorry to have have started this thread sine it has caused nothing but disagreements!


No, I don't think you should be sorry at all, rickcin. It was a good thread and we learned a few things about tire dressing beyond my original cliched "leave it alone unless its really bad" theory. There's no problem with the guys on here having philosophical disagreements on how to do things right. Most of us on here are experienced riders who learned different ways of doing things in various parts of the country under different riding conditions on widely varying rigs over many years. Of course we're going to disagree on stuff, some of it kinda silly (seriously, armor-alling mtb tires? :lol: ) - it goes with the territory.

The key is that while we all take mtb seriously, we never let it get personal (its business). After all we're among friends here, right everybody?


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

*Clean*



CharacterZero said:


> So, if you two rode your bikes through poor (er, less socioeconomically gifted?) 'hoods, would you care as much?
> 
> Is it to impress them?
> Fit in?
> ...


I could care less what anyone else thinks, it is about what makes me happy. I ride until the bike is really dirty then I clean the entire bike, chain and re-lube. When the bike is then cleaned, it is a good feeling and the process just repeats itself.

Not a fanatic, just like cleaning the bike before it gets really trashed with dust, dirt etc. Like cleaning the brake dust off of my Element's alloy wheels, why let it get really bad. I see people driving BMW,MB & Audi's who's front wheels are completely black with brake dust! Why have a great car and let it look like that ? Black wheels may be the right choice for people who do not clean there wheels.

Even things that are made to get dirty get cleaned at some point in time !


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

*roxnroots*



roxnroots said:


> No, I don't think you should be sorry at all, rickcin. It was a good thread and we learned a few things about tire dressing beyond my original cliched "leave it alone unless its really bad" theory. There's no problem with the guys on here having philosophical disagreements on how to do things right. Most of us on here are experienced riders who learned different ways of doing things in various parts of the country under different riding conditions on widely varying rigs over many years. Of course we're going to disagree on stuff, some of it kinda silly (seriously, armor-alling mtb tires? :lol: ) - it goes with the territory.
> 
> The key is that while we all take mtb seriously, we never let it get personal (its business). After all we're among friends here, right everybody?


Good post my friend, you are right on the mark!


----------



## DJake (May 1, 2009)

This is a pretty great thread. I don't really care about how my tires look, but I don't blame a guy for wanting them to look nice. When I bought my new bike, I wanted it clean 100% of the time...but after the first couple times on the trail, I thought to myself "I'd rather spend more time on the trails than cleaning my bike." Just my humble opinion...but WOW this is a great drama thread :thumbsup:


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

........


----------



## Tony777 (Jul 19, 2010)

Steve121 said:


> Doesnt it look better?


Add dirt.


----------



## Steve121 (Mar 24, 2010)

Tony777 said:


> Add dirt.


Did it yesterday. Went to the trails while raining.I had a blast !! The bike was filthy,you would have been so happy to ride that filthy bike !!

You would had feel like a king,mud everywhere,your type of ride !!!

Got a good clean up after and now it is sitting in the garage where my floor is sparkling clean as well...


----------



## To be named later (Jul 22, 2010)

CharacterZero said:


> So, if you two rode your bikes through poor (er, less socioeconomically gifted?) 'hoods, would you care as much?
> 
> Is it to impress them?
> Fit in?
> ...


In retrospect....I'm not really sure why I mentioned anything about riding thru an upscale neighborhood.
I'd do the same routine riding "poor" neighborhoods, and has nothing to do with trying to impress, etc. 
Don't do it for them, I do it for me.

I just like to take care of my stuff. Always been that way with anything I own, whether that be kayaks, fishing gear, home furnishings or cars.

And with the bike it is part necessity.....to get it up stairs and around corners to store it, or to pull it out into the living room to do maintenance, inevitably if the tires and rims are dirty it gets on me, but if it is clean, no problem. And I transport it in the back of my SUV and the less grime on the tires mean less grime rubbing into my rear seats.

Nothing wrong with anyone wanting it rather clean, nothing wrong with anyone wanting it rather dirty. I'm just sort of a neat freak.


----------



## Tony777 (Jul 19, 2010)

Keep the bike the way you want it, it's your bike. I don't keep my bike as clean as yours but I am a neat freak to with a bit of FOCD (Functional Obsessive Compulsive Disorder). Here's a picture of my garage  :


----------



## To be named later (Jul 22, 2010)

^^ No, no....you're doing it wrong ^^

The lawnmower and the floor jack need to switch places so that black stuff is in the left half of the garage, and the red stuff is on the right.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

To be named later said:


> ^^ No, no....you're doing it wrong ^^
> 
> The lawnmower and the floor jack need to switch places so that black stuff is in the left half of the garage, and the red stuff is on the right.


:lol:


----------



## GlassTrain (Oct 22, 2008)

To be named later said:


> ^^ No, no....you're doing it wrong ^^
> 
> The lawnmower and the floor jack need to switch places so that black stuff is in the left half of the garage, and the red stuff is on the right.


LMAO!


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

Tony777 said:


> Here's a picture of my garage  :


Is that really your garage? Saweet! :thumbsup:
Is that an epoxy "flo"?


----------



## KYjelly (Mar 11, 2010)

This reminds me of an old motorcycling story...

Took my 1992 Honda 993cc Fireblade into the local dealer for a service. Picked it up the next day and proceeded to ride home. Bike felt sketchy and on one corner, had a mega powerslide unintentionally. Pulled over and found my tyres covered in some kind of armourall/tyre black/slick stuff. Carefully turned around and headed back to the dealer to find out they had a work experience kid washing the bikes after they were serviced, and he was armouralling the tyres like he did on dads car. Workshop manager got the sack as the dealer had to give away 4 new bikes to replace ones crashed by other customers. I scored a free set of new rubber and a good story.


----------



## Tony777 (Jul 19, 2010)

After reading these posts, I thought of Armor Alling the tires to the lawn mower and snowblower


----------



## Douger-1 (Jan 7, 2010)

Tony777 said:


> After reading these posts, I thought of Armor Alling the tires to the lawn mower and snowblower


You better. Dont want to be considered a lawncare hack with those dull plastic mower wheels.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Tony777 said:


> After reading these posts, I thought of Armor Alling the tires to the lawn mower and snowblower


I'm gonna do the tires on my baby's stroller. I'm sure by not shining the tires I'm creating some kind of safety hazard that will cause CPS to take my child.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

i noticed my rotors are pretty dull too. would you guys suggest a water based lube like armorall, or should i use car wax? a shiny rotor is a happy rotor!


----------



## MikeDee (Nov 17, 2004)

CharacterZero said:


> I'm proud that I only have to clean the drivetrain and stanchions. That leaves me time to ponder the vanity of cleaning every little part.
> 
> Seriously, CLEANING ****ING TIRES?
> 
> *Do you clean the soles of your shoes? *


Well, yes, especially after stepping in dog sh*t.


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

*Armor All*



One Pivot said:


> i noticed my rotors are pretty dull too. would you guys suggest a water based lube like armorall, or should i use car wax? a shiny rotor is a happy rotor!


Before doing the rotors, Armor All the seat and grips this way you may not need to use the brakes.


----------

